# valve manifold and box DIY?



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

I am moving and replacing my valve manifold. I was thinking it would be nice to have the manifold sit on something other than dirt or rock so if a valve needed replaced it would not be such a pain. was thinking of some sort of mat? one that lets water through. of course I have never needed to replace a valve yet but as long as its going in new I would like to make it easier if it happens.

Second, the valve box. I have 6 maybe going to 7 or 8 zones/valves and that feels like too many valve boxes and maybe too much cost.
So I have been wondering about making one large box. treated wood? concrete? topping it is important it will be very visable so the lid needs to be preferably not too noticeable and durable. the valves and lines will be about 2 feet below grade.
So input on how to make a box and lid or why not.

Thanks


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

There are many kinds of commercially available valve boxes, most of them are fiber reinforced plastic of one type or another. I've never seen one made by someone, everyone I've ever seen was commercially available. I don't think it's a good application offer wood if you're going to build your own, concrete would be much better alternative.

Why are you going to be that deep? Most sprinkler lines are only 6" +/-deep, I've never seen any deeper than 12". Going 2 feet deep like you are talking about is going to be awful lot of work and I don't see any advantage to it.


----------



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

Why are you going to be that deep?

if you are below the freeze line you don't freeze. it was work but so many people I know have had multiple problems with theirs and I have had none. just sprinkler heads issues.
the lines are already in many years ago I am moving the valves.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I made my valve box out of PVC trim board. A little expensive, but worked out great.

The valves were originally installed in a 6-up plus a 2-up valves boxes. By the time I needed to service them, the valves were half covered in mud, and there was not enough room in those boxes to work anyways. 

My box has a bottom, and a close fit on the lines. So far has done excellent job at keeping the valve area clean. The PVC boards can be solvent welded with the same PVC cement as you use for pipe. No fasteners at all on my box. I had some grey cement which is not very visible on white, but you can get clear too. First thing I did was a test on some scrap PVC boards to test the strength and the joint is stronger than the parent material. 

Not sure if your plan on putting the valves 2 feet down is going to work out unless you bury the valves with two feet of dirt.


----------



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

I appreciate this. it seems you and i are the only ones to ever think of building a box.

pvc boards are new to me.
the box if I build it would have to have walls deep enough. I will look for these boards I like that.

in ground sprinklers were still not real common here, kinda, and info was limited except lots of complaints, freezing breaking etc.. I was told something close to 2 feet was definitely below the freeze line and those who went deep didn't have much trouble. I did not consider bowing them out that too wasn't very common.
it was extra work but am glad how I did it all as has been mostly trouble free.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you put the valves in a box 2 feet deep, and the outdoor air temperature is 20 degrees F, the ground may radiate a certain amount of heat to the valves, but the air that is in contact with the valves is at 10 degrees F, right ? Sounds like a recipe for a hard freeze.

So you know somebody who has successfully done this ?


.


----------



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess I have. I am moving my valves to a better location. the old setup was maybe 20 years old. there have been several hard cold freezes here.


----------

